# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help w Juwel filtration system!



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks 

Help! 

I'm having problems w filtration in my Juwel Rio 240. I had a lfs installed the Juwel styrofoam backdrop for me and because it was a planted backdrop, they said they had to use black suction pads to secure it to the back wall, which means the backdrop juts further out than if it were to be siliconed against it. 

My problem is this: 

The backdrop is now blocking the bottom water input slits on the filter housing (the other side w bottom slits is completely obliterated as it is siliconed against the side wall). This logically means water can only pass into the filter through the top water input slits. The lfs guys claimed that it will not affect filtration rate but I insisted that they cut out the backdrop to give a 2 X 7 cm opening to expose the bottom slits. However, I am still concerned that water flow is impeded because although my tank has been up and running for 3 days, the water is still very cloudy. I have done twice 50% water change over 2 days but the water is still cloudy. 

My questions are: 

1) Will blocking the bottom filter housing slits severely affect filtration rate (Juwel Standard powerhead rate: 600 l/hr, 5 Watts)? 

2) Should I enlarge the hole to expose more of the bottom filter housing slits? 

Please advise. 

Additional relevant information: 

Just this morning, I added another internal powerhead filter (Resun, 1000 l/ hr, 18 Watts) and I was able to see stronger water currents, and after one hr there was a significant improvement in water clarity. From this, it is quite clear that the flow rate of the Juwel filter was the problem, either because of the not so ideal orientation/ positioning of the filter housing or the blockage of the bottom water input slits. 

mike

mike


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks 

Help! 

I'm having problems w filtration in my Juwel Rio 240. I had a lfs installed the Juwel styrofoam backdrop for me and because it was a planted backdrop, they said they had to use black suction pads to secure it to the back wall, which means the backdrop juts further out than if it were to be siliconed against it. 

My problem is this: 

The backdrop is now blocking the bottom water input slits on the filter housing (the other side w bottom slits is completely obliterated as it is siliconed against the side wall). This logically means water can only pass into the filter through the top water input slits. The lfs guys claimed that it will not affect filtration rate but I insisted that they cut out the backdrop to give a 2 X 7 cm opening to expose the bottom slits. However, I am still concerned that water flow is impeded because although my tank has been up and running for 3 days, the water is still very cloudy. I have done twice 50% water change over 2 days but the water is still cloudy. 

My questions are: 

1) Will blocking the bottom filter housing slits severely affect filtration rate (Juwel Standard powerhead rate: 600 l/hr, 5 Watts)? 

2) Should I enlarge the hole to expose more of the bottom filter housing slits? 

Please advise. 

Additional relevant information: 

Just this morning, I added another internal powerhead filter (Resun, 1000 l/ hr, 18 Watts) and I was able to see stronger water currents, and after one hr there was a significant improvement in water clarity. From this, it is quite clear that the flow rate of the Juwel filter was the problem, either because of the not so ideal orientation/ positioning of the filter housing or the blockage of the bottom water input slits. 

mike

mike


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forums. We're glad to have you here.

The Juwul system is not something we see everyday. Could you provide pictures or a link to an internet site with details? We'd really like to help and can troubleshoot most systems, but I honestly haven't seen it before.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, James.

I hear the Juwel aquarium system is quite popular in the U.K but judging from the responses I'm getting, I can only conclude that it is still largely alien to hobbyists in the U.S. (as you have attested to) and places outside Germany. Here are some links to the Juwel system:

http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/int/index.html
http://www.norbreck-aquatics.co.uk/juwel_tanks.htm

I wrote to the technical/ service director and got a reply just today. They've offered to send me a new impeller which I presume will be given at no cost.

As to my problem w cloudy water, I've seen a very significant improvement in water clarity over the past 3-4 days. Several people, the lfs in question included, have suggested bacterial bloom as the cause of the cloudy water and that this would only go away after at 2-3 weeks when the filter has matured.

It seems perplexing to me that bacteria could multiply and bloom that rapidly - within a day! I never had this cloudy problem before w my previous tanks. I'm glad things are looking up.

mike


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the details









We've seen some aquarium manufacturers put the filters in the hood or in the back. This is the first I've seen and internal canister like this. The links you provided gave plenty of details.

Flow rate can be everything. 
I would make sure to expose more of the slits even if that means cutting the background. Any issues with the background can be covered with plants. In my tank I run many times the recommended flow rate. If you can permanenetly upgrade the pump that would be great. The extra power can overcome smaller openings.

You may also want to take a look at your filter media. In a new tank, the fine media can get clogged very fast. You may also need to trade soome of your biological media for mechanical media depending on your fish load. Finally, if water clarity is still an issue, there are very fine or water polishing filter media out there down to 25 micron.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

James
Thanks for the helpful insights.

I had ealier thought of cutting out a bigger piece of the backdrop to expose the botto slits but was concerned abt fish getting trapped behind it w fatal consequences. Now I think there is a way around this - some sort of PVC/ plastic gauge/ netting could be used to cover the opening and this could be secured to the backwall using suction pads. I will do just that!

Yup, I'll take your suggestion and trade the activated carbon sponge for a finer mechanical pad to further sieve out the finer impurities. Hopefully crystal clear water is on its way!

mike


----------

